# Buckeye Purple and Super Buckeye at 8 weeks



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2016)

a few pics of the Buckeyes. No amber anywhere at 8 weeks. i guess i will be waiting another week to harvest... 

View attachment IMG_1436a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1438a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1440a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1444a.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 2, 2016)

:stoned:


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 2, 2016)

very nice!!! gooey trimmn. real nice pics too. :aok::woohoo:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 3, 2016)

i got bored so i trimmed some of the fan leaves off to promote airflow and get some light lower down on the colas. my fingers were covered with goo. going to have some finger hash after i walk my dog...


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 3, 2016)

That is some nice looking purple you have there. Someday I will get there  

Keep up with the pictures, its weed porn.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2016)

The purple has nothing to do with me aside from buying the seeds. It is some pretty cool looking weed though.


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 4, 2016)

Makes sense. Still a beauty


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2016)

thx. these picture makes it look like i have quite the grow. looks weaker in person... 

View attachment IMG_1447a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1448a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1451a.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 4, 2016)

very nice.  almost finished huh?


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 4, 2016)

So beautiful man. Where did you get your seeds from?  A bank online? I've only done a clone grow, would love to start from seed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2016)

i got them from firestax. melvanetics is the breeder. she does not sell on there anymore though. last place i saw them available was sourpatch seeds but i don't see them now. they are not feminized so that can be kind of a pain in the butt. i have yet to have a buckeye purple male but my first two super buckeyes were some impressive males which would be good if i was a breeder but i am not...

thanks. they are pretty impressive to look at. pretty awesome smoke for me too.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice Buds:48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2016)

thx johnny


----------



## Budlight (Nov 28, 2016)

The colour in that first one is phenomenal


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> thx johnny



You Are so Lucky:clap:


----------



## zem (Nov 28, 2016)

OF that is so nice, enjoy! I could help you smoke em if you need any help


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2016)

i feel badly, zem. i would share with you if i could.


----------



## zem (Nov 28, 2016)

man that is ... i am not finding the right word... i must have looked at each pic 20x


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 7, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Looks tasty!



This Is Just Thee Start


----------

